# [AGGIRATO] È colpa di Xorg?

## iDarbert

Ho notato che da quando sono passato (senza aggiornare da Xfree) a X.org ho dei problemi "assurdi"; per esempio:

-Font Helvetica (e altri) inguardabile (quindi no antialiasing in KDE a meno di cambiare il font)

-xorgconfig non trova le XKB rules anche se la cartella c'è; quindi OpenOffice.org non mi fa glia accenti con la tastiera spagnola

-xorgcfg configura ma non mi permette di usare più di 256 colori e non riesco a capire dove stà lo sbaglio.

Non so che dire; prima di usare X.org questi problemi non si presentavano, qualcuno può darmi qualche dritta o mi conviene tornare ad Xfree?

Grazie in anticipo.

----------

## randomaze

 *iDarbert wrote:*   

> Non so che dire; prima di usare X.org questi problemi non si presentavano, qualcuno può darmi qualche dritta o mi conviene tornare ad Xfree?
> 
> 

 

Come hai configurato xorg?

Hai provato a usare lo stesso file di configurazione che usavo prima per XFree (basta che fai qualcosa tipo: cp /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 /etc/xorg.conf)?

----------

## zUgLiO

Hai emerso i corefonts?

Guarda questo link

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E hai cambiato il path dei font che ora si trovano tutti in /usr/share/fonts

----------

## flyinspirit001

io facendo un emerge e un xorgcfg non ho avuto alcun problema....che opzioni hai usato per l'emerge?

----------

## kaio

Immagino che anche per xorg serva xfs vero?

----------

## solka

Se hai dubbi sui font chiedi, dopo averci perso su un po' di tempo ho fatto esperienza  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *kaio wrote:*   

> Immagino che anche per xorg serva xfs vero?

 

si, sarebbe opportuno  :Smile: 

----------

## iDarbert

Usare XF86Config non posso perchè ho emerso Xorg da zero; il cambio dei font devo farlo in ogni caso?   :Confused: 

Ora controllo...

I corefonts li ho emersi, ma quelli tipo Helvetica si vedono ancora da schifo ovviamente.

EDIT: Ovviamente non avevo messo /usr/share/fonts, quelli che c'erano prima li lascio?

----------

## iDarbert

Sono ritornato ad Xfree 3.4 e ora i problemi dei font sono spariti.

Ho anche capito come funziona il configuratore grafico   :Rolling Eyes: 

Però adesso kdesktop non si avvia perchè non trova libXss.so.1, ho provato con qpkg ma non ce l'ha nessun pacchetto?

Cosa devo fare? Ricompilo kdebase?    :Shocked: 

----------

## solka

Devi cambiare tutti i path dei font, sia in /etc/X11/xorg.conf sia in /etc/fonts/local.conf...

----------

## iDarbert

Fa niente grazie, ormai sono tornato ad xfree, al limite proverò un'altra volta.   :Very Happy: 

Adesso ho sto problema con KDE... sto ri-emergendo kdelibs e kdebase per vedere se risolvo.

----------

## MonsterMord

Quanti tra voi sono passati ad x.org?

Cosa ci guadagno?

Lo posso fare fin da ora o è meglio se aspetto un altro po'?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> Quanti tra voi sono passati ad x.org?

 

Tanti

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> Cosa ci guadagno?

 

Che troverai aggiornamenti se xfree non cambia licenza. xfree non ci sar' piu' in portage se non cambia licenza

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> Lo posso fare fin da ora o è meglio se aspetto un altro po'?

 

Puoi farlo tranquillamente

----------

## iDarbert

Boh... al limite passerò ad X.org quando non ci sarà più Xfree.

Grazie ancora dell'aiuto.   :Wink: 

----------

